# Error al instalar Amarok "ACCESS DENIED"

## paynalton

Hola que tal, estoy intentando instalar Amarok, Todo se compila bien pero al pasar al proceso de instalación esta es la salida que arroja:

```
xdg-mime: No writable system mimetype directory found.

xdg-desktop-menu: No writable system menu directory found.

 * ACCESS DENIED:  symlink:      /root/.kde4/cache-dev

 * ACCESS DENIED:  unlink:       /root/.kde4/cache-dev

 * ACCESS DENIED:  symlink:      /root/.kde4/cache-dev

-- <<< Gentoo configuration >>>

Build type      Gentoo

Install path    /usr

Compiler flags:

C               -O2 -pipe  -fmessage-length=0 -Wno-long-long -std=iso9899:1990 -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-common

C++             -O2 -pipe  -fmessage-length=0 -Wl,--as-needed -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wformat-security -fno-exceptions -DQT_NO_EXCEPTIONS -fno-check-new -fno-common -Woverloaded-virtual -fno-threadsafe-statics -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden

Linker flags:

Executable      -Wl,--enable-new-dtags  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Module          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

Shared          -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--no-undefined -lc  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

-- Configuring done

-- Generating done

-- Build files have been written to: /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.7.1/work/amarok-2.7.1_build

>>> Source configured.

 * --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 * LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-3041.log"

 * 

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: symlink

S: deny

P: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

A: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

R: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

C: /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/lnusertemp cache 

F: unlink

S: deny

P: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

A: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

R: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

C: /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/lnusertemp cache 

F: symlink

S: deny

P: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

A: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

R: /root/.kde4/cache-dev

C: /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/lnusertemp cache 

 * --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/amarok-2.7.1
```

alguna sugerencia????

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice tu 

```
emerge --info
```

?

----------

## paynalton

```
*

dev htdocs # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_G645_@_2.90GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4012352 total,    353128 free

KiB Swap:    4150268 total,   4089024 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Aug 2013 18:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/"

LANG="es_MX.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync5.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

He podido compilar usando:

```
USE="-utils" emerge amarok
```

----------

## ek balam

puedes revisar este bug... 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=453088

... intenta crear el directorio /root/.kde4 ... tal vez lo solucione

Saludos

----------

## kirk427

Mi solución fue empezar de shell de usuario normal:

```
sudo emerge amarok
```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> Hola que tal, estoy intentando instalar Amarok, Todo se compila bien pero al pasar al proceso de instalación esta es la salida que arroja:
> 
> [code]xdg-mime: No writable system mimetype directory found.
> 
> xdg-desktop-menu: No writable system menu directory found.
> ...

  Por lo que puedo determinar aqui estas tratando de iniciarlo como root, donde nunca has iniciado con kde una sesión, por lo que no existen los directorios necesarios como .kde4, intenta hacerlo no siendo root ó sin sudo

----------

